# how much did you pay for your dog



## BluePit (Apr 26, 2009)

I was wondering what was some of the prices you guys have paid for your dog (you dont have to include pictures, but theyre always good to add lol) because i saw a really gorgeous male pit today, and the guy said he's a $1500 dog but he was able to get him for free. now the dog looked good but i dont know if he looked 1500 good. so i thought id come on here and see what you guys have paid, or what you have heard or seen someone else pay. im in houston tx right now, will be for 9 more months but i want to get a nice pit when i graduate. they have some real nice dogs down here. any thoughts?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I've paid $600 for a well-bred APBT and gotten other well-bred APBTs given to me. That doesn't count all the freebie dogs in my lifetime that weren't so intentional. I would not pay $1500 for an APBT, not when there are very nice dogs available for half that. Maybe if the dog was already a finished GRCH or something. 

I went to a bully show once and hung out for an hour just looking at dogs and listening to people talk while trying not to pass any judgment. The thing that bothered me the most was people talking about their puppies and how said dog was going to earn the owner tens of thousands of dollars in stud fees and puppy prices later. I left after that. The value of a dog is subjective, I suppose. But I think the exorbitant pricing of some breeders simply encourages folks to go into breeding themselves so as to make back their "investment." Some say that by charging out the wazoo they prevent their dogs from going into sub-par homes, but I don't the facts bear that out.


----------



## NewPitThena (Feb 5, 2010)

I paid $125 for mine.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Peanut was $450


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Dumae $100 UKC/ADBA








Stack CH Sire / CH Dam $500 UKC/ADBA








Slim UKC/ADBA $400








Moo $350 UKC/ADBA








Kamakazi $150 UKC/ADBA









Bumble Bee, Snoop, Lil Mom and Faith where all free since I bred them myself.
Bumble Bee- Never was for sale








Snoop was originally sold for $75 on a neuter contract








Lil Mom was originally sold for $200








Faith was originally sold for $100


----------



## BluePit (Apr 26, 2009)

i am glad i am on the same page with my thinking. the dog looked awesome but 1500 dollars thats crazy. and the way some people talk about breeding and stud fees is sickening to me. but thats a different topic. i just wanted to make sure i would be able to find a nice looking dog for a reasonable price. and i wouldnt mind getting a dog from the shelter but i kind of want to be an owner who has papers on my dogs. nothing personal i guess just preference.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I got Sasha for 150 with a crate that is worth 180


----------



## BluePit (Apr 26, 2009)

the dog i seen reminds me of slim, color was a tad different but stance wise theyre similar


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Holly sounds like you got some great deals for some great dogs...good deal!!! Beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I paid more than $1 and less than a $1,000


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> I paid more than $1 and less than a $1,000


lol...nice...me toooooo...:goodpost:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I wont pay more than $200 unless it is a Colby from the Colby family....then i'll go a bit higher.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

I got *Tyson* for *free*, with a garbage bag full of dog food and a sky kennel crate, *Nina* i got for $150.









you can find great dogs in NYC.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

NinaThePitbull said:


> I got *Tyson* for *free*, with a garbage bag full of dog food and a sky kennel crate, *Nina* i got for $150.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree totally


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Loki was $200. From a BYB (didn't know better at the time) and he is the best investment I have ever made. Plus, he is one sexy beast!


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

nahla cost us 400 from what you would call a byb.

am pit 13 - bumble bee LOOKs AWESOME!


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Josey was a $200 rescue - almost a year later, since she has spoiling parents, she has set us back 3.5K - I keep track in Quicken :roll:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

dang! i would hate to know what we have spent on Peanut yikes!!


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

all together 600 but she was the runt out of camelot lines and i think she was well worth it. her brothers n sisters went for 2,500 a shot but pumpkin is priceless to me.


----------



## hmlykins (May 15, 2009)

I spent 200.00 for Jayda from a rescue. She is worth every bit of it. I don't know if she is full blood or not, no papers. The lady that ran the rescue said the parents had papers..doubt it but doesn't matter to me. Jayda is just a pet!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

To me she is priceless, but I paid $100 for Sydney, but like Josey said she has cost me much much more...her ears cost 3x's what she cost LOL!









Sydney representing Tony Stewart in Humpy Wheeler's 2008 All-Star Race Prediction


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Pound for pound peanut was very expensive lol

I got him from a BYB because I did not know any better at the time =( he was 300 dollars a pound and weighed 2 pounds lol










Bernie came from a Bully byb I wasnt intending on buying anything but I felt so bad for him I ended up getting him for 400 bucks with UKC papers


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Bailey was $250 and worth every penny, even without papers!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Vendetta was 50$ no papers. I wish I could have paid more and gotten papers for her.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Nubs was $100 but came UTD on shots, microchipped and neutered. Yeah it was from a shelter but still.

I could pay $1500 for a dog, but I would have to do my research and I would be asking all my friends that I've met in the PB world what they thought about it before I even made the commitment. It would have to be a dog from very good lines before I'd drop that much money on a dog, or an OK from some of the people I trust in the PB world.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Sydney I cant believe thats all you paid for her, I thought you would have paid more for that fabulous canine lol.

Scrap-FREE








Meeko-500 and 170 for his ear crop








China-300 and 250 for the ear crop








Diamond-400 or 450 I dont remember how much my hubby shelled out exactly


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Twilight was $1,200 luckily she was for sale around tax time. She cost my whole years worth of "allowance" spending(yeah right I still buy whatever I want. lol) One of my favorite dogs is her grandpa FL Sunshine Larum's Scorchin Sam. Almost all of her ancestors are CH or GRCH and her parents are titled in show and pull. I've had my eye on Nevada's puppy page for quite some time.
Viewing Pedigree Details for Nevada's New Moon - Bully Breed Resource

BYB's will tell you things like the parents were over $1,000 or whatnot to try and get you to think there dogs are a steal at $300.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's $1000 worth of dogs and $400 worth of crops.


----------



## Fatadam9 (Jan 18, 2010)

Brooklyn was $300.. from a "BYB" that has been breeding for 20+ years. About how long I have been friends with the family... The after cost is the rel question though! lol


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Sweet Pea=Too much
Lugz=Free from someone here at GP
Empire=GF bought coown from Inf602 for my b-day.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Elvisfink - that 2nd picture is priceless!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Pretty Girl (the brindle one) was free from a byb trying to get rid of the last of his puppies cause he had another litter fixing to drop.And Suey was free,except for all the money I spent taking care of her and her litter mates,cause she's Pretty Girls pup.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

If I am plunking $1500 down it better have bucket seats and at least 6 cd changer stereo with a sirrus radio package in it


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have never paid a penny for any of our dogs they were all free from what you would call a BYB but have ended up costing us thousands go figure but they all worth it!


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

I paid $350 for my UKC APBT. He was the last of the litter and was getting older than they like to sell them otherwise he would have been $500 - $600. I was looking for 6 months all across the mid-atlantic before I found Axel and all the well bred dogs from reputable breeders were going for $550 (+/- $100)


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

blue cost me $750 adba
jozey champion sired cost me $250 adba
pearle cost $350 adba
trudi was $100 abda
pin head was $250 adba 
bouncer was $1500 adba and champion sired


----------



## rednose420 (Mar 2, 2010)

i paid 75 for deke. He was a rescue. 









sorry pics kinda blurry!


----------



## Trav0 (Sep 23, 2009)

I paid $250 for calypso. I think $1500 is very expensive. I hate how some people are turning our breed into a cash-cow.


----------



## Trav0 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Calypso*

She is worth everything to me. I wouldnt trade her for the world. She is the defintion of man's best friend.

View attachment 6455


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I didn't pay for Dosia he was an present from my boyfriend.  He traded this girl a tattoo for him. He was stolen from his owner who was abusing him. Later we found his breeders and found he is actually UKC registered under another name. I'll never have his papers but it doesn't matter to me he is the best present I've ever gotten and I wouldn't trade him for any high priced dog out there.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> blue cost me $750 adba
> jozey champion sired cost me $250 adba
> pearle cost $350 adba
> trudi was $100 abda
> ...


$1500 and worth every penny I bet, I'd do it.


----------



## Brooke (Apr 7, 2010)

Socrates cost 10 bucks at the pound. There were 30 pit bulls there and every one of them was absolutely gorgeous but he had the best temperament.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You know, since others are sharing info that puts it in perspective, I guess I should define "well-bred." My $0-$600 dogs are/were all UKC/ADBA. All from titled and health-tested parents, and with guarantees and contracts and all that stuff. Loki has only 1 dog in her 4 generation pedigree that is *not* titled in the show ring, and many are working-titled as well. Terra is sired by an ADBA CH sire (only dog to ever finish in 1 weekend) out of a UKC GRCH / ADBA CH top-producing female. Page for that breeding.

And I agree, puppy price is just the tip of the iceberg. That's why I wont go to a breeder who will ream me knowing full well that I'll be reaming my own self with show entry fees, health testing, normal doggy upkeep, the odd vet emergency, special stuff I feel my dogs need, etc etc etc...


----------



## BluePit (Apr 26, 2009)

da*n yall have some good looking dogs, and this topic has blew up. i dont think i was expecting this many posts. but yea im glad i asked because im not trying to get ripped off. but ill just keep my ear to the ground and see what happens. what do you look for in a pup to know if he(she) will be a good weight puller or a good show dog. or do you kind of just got to wait it out.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Brooke said:


> Socrates cost 10 bucks at the pound. There were 30 pit bulls there and every one of them was absolutely gorgeous but he had the best temperament.


Ill bet that was the best $10 you ever spent! He is gorgeous!

KG I like that pic of Dosia!


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

i paid 300 hes not papered but idc i luv da little bugger


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

The most I have paid for a dog was $1500.00 and it was on payments! lol
Our Boy
AKC CH/UKC GRCH Malone Chavez' Keepin' the Peace "Bouncer
2009 Best of Breed at Westminster Kennel Club
AKC Top 25 amstaffs 2009 2008


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Helena was 10 dollars. She would have been 50 but I got a discount because it was my best friend.. and she owed me money. haha I paid a lot in vet bills though... Thanks back yard breeding!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Chavezpits said:


> The most I have paid for a dog was $1500.00 and it was on payments! lol
> Our Boy
> AKC CH/UKC GRCH Malone Chavez' Keepin' the Peace "Bouncer
> 2009 Best of Breed at Westminster Kennel Club
> AKC Top 25 amstaffs 2009 2008


OMG soooooooo beautiful and worth ever penny no doubt


----------



## TTMF (Apr 8, 2010)

you guys have great looking dogs. 
got her (kona)for free because previous owner neglected her.
more of a rott person. wife is checking out a kennel soon. she wants a blue boy i wanted to pick up another male rott but maybe next time 
















ruby and kona playing


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Lex was $200 with papers - he was at a discount since he was 'the runt'.

His siblings went for $400

Here's pics:


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

ahhhhh he was sooooooo adorable! (still is but you know what I mean )


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If I were looking for a weight pull dog, I'd look at a combination of structure and temperament/drive. Structure because you want them to be well-built if you're going to be asking them to work hard. I'd want to see proper angulation, good length of leg, and so on. Equally important, I'd want to see how the puppy responds to people and what kind of drive it has for toys, food, etc. If the dog has no drive, it will be more difficult to get it enthused for training purposes. That's all JMO of course. I've never actually picked a pup for weight pull. I pick the one I think is the best fit for my household and then show/pull/work whatever I end up with.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Bruno was $25,and that was only to purchase his licensing fee. :3


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

ruby and kona playing[/QUOTE]

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I don't think that's playing


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes he was wll worth it......

Great pictures of these dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Our old yard dog was i think 100? maybe
best dog we have owned


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

Chinadog said:


> Ill bet that was the best $10 you ever spent! He is gorgeous!
> 
> KG I like that pic of Dosia!


I wish we had dogs like that at our pound...beautiful dog.


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

Sweetpea was $900 Dual registered..plus shipping which was $300 good part was his ears were done allready at no charge...Bad news was taxes at the airport...
would do it all again to have him  I'm really not interested in any local breedings here in NS especially for rednose dogs they all seem to be bully breedings


----------



## Loki (Feb 23, 2010)

I got Loki for free my girlfriends brothers roommates friends amstaffs accidentally had a litter what happend was while they were gone they put their male and female in seperate rooms and the male busted down both doors to get to her lol so they just wanted to get rid of the puppies as quickly as possible so we got him for free


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sydney said:


> ahhhhh he was sooooooo adorable! (still is but you know what I mean )


Thank you, if that was to me


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have been very lucky and the most I have paid was $500. Most of the dogs I got came from friends yards and they did not charge me or they traded me dogs so I can put working titles on them. If you get in good with ppl who breed what you like you can get a dog at a good price. If you know what you want and you are willing to spend the money then I think it is up to you how much you want to spend. If you don't mind co-owning you can also get good deal on show dogs.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I paid $250 for Riley. discount for accidental breeding w/option for papers if i wanted them.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

i paid 80 bucks for chino, he came with a crate worth 150 bucks. If i knew what kind of dog he was before i bought him, i would have paid 10 times that.


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

both mine were technically free, smokey the pup was found in a bush some dog fighting ring bred there dogs and he was a runt or something noones sure, and bandit was a mixed dog from a guy that shouldnt own a dog in the first place but he made one big ole fun dog for me lol (bandit is 3x the size of his mom and littermates at 14 months old)

and smokey is now 4 months old and doing great, my monthly bills are like 400$ for my dogs not counting the vetbills


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

I paid around $50 for Omi. It was an adoption fee for the local shelter.
Her crate & food & all the other expenses are another story.

I belong to another forum - and someone just posted a thread listing the average cost for a bully breed. Involving purchase, food, supplies, medical, training/working, etc.


----------



## onejasrod (Dec 9, 2009)

i payed 250 for my female red with no papers. and i payed 400 for my blue male with papers. but he was actually going for 1400 but i just got a really good deal because the initial owners couldnt afford to make the rest of the payments.


----------



## tgp4lyf (Apr 7, 2010)

i payed 278 for my sasha. shes from a reputable breeder.


----------



## Mrskocurek (Apr 8, 2010)

*wow i should have checked the shelters*

we paid 600 for our female and 450 for our new puppy but next time i think i will check the shelters


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

i paid 250 for mine. and honestly id pay 1000 for him if i new he would be this amazing. i would put pics up of the dog and ask everyone on here what they think.


----------



## GatorMan (Feb 5, 2010)

I remember this arguement or conversation years ago on a gamebred forum. People were harping over a popular kennels prices of 1500 or higher per pup. They said for 600 they can get a well bred pup and for 1500 they could get a started prospect. So for them to charge 1500 for a pup just because it had a great pedigree was ridiculous. Their response was, you dont like dont pay it. And also, iif they charge that much then only REAL dogemn or people willing to see the dog through to the end would pay for it. They also said that when you charge very little you get more pups out to people who see no value in the dogs and dont mind loosing them, and doing things that are irrresponsible. To some extent that is true in my opinion. The more you encourage a BYB that sells dogs for 150, 100, 50 dollars your encouraging his/her program. And at times breeding standards fall, they just breed l for looks, not blood nor working ability ect. When prices are higher, breedings are planned more careful, buyers are usually secured ahead of time for partial of the litter, and the quality of the intended breedings tend to be better. But this should not only apply to just our bullies but all dogs. For me I always encourge a rescue organization before buying a dog. I myself will adopt soon and buy another. Anyway those are my two cents.


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

this is so true. i think so at least.



GatorMan said:


> I remember this arguement or conversation years ago on a gamebred forum. People were harping over a popular kennels prices of 1500 or higher per pup. They said for 600 they can get a well bred pup and for 1500 they could get a started prospect. So for them to charge 1500 for a pup just because it had a great pedigree was ridiculous. Their response was, you dont like dont pay it. And also, iif they charge that much then only REAL dogemn or people willing to see the dog through to the end would pay for it. They also said that when you charge very little you get more pups out to people who see no value in the dogs and dont mind loosing them, and doing things that are irrresponsible. To some extent that is true in my opinion. The more you encourage a BYB that sells dogs for 150, 100, 50 dollars your encouraging his/her program. And at times breeding standards fall, they just breed l for looks, not blood nor working ability ect. When prices are higher, breedings are planned more careful, buyers are usually secured ahead of time for partial of the litter, and the quality of the intended breedings tend to be better. But this should not only apply to just our bullies but all dogs. For me I always encourge a rescue organization before buying a dog. I myself will adopt soon and buy another. Anyway those are my two cents.


----------

